# Anyone in mission have a generator they can lend out?



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

My power is out and with the amount of damage to the lines it looks like it will be out for awhile and well.. My ******* battery backup probably won't last that long and it's not enough to power my return pump as I'm limited to 300w


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Crap, that sucks... Im heading out that way tomorrow but I dont have a genset... Princess auto has em for cheap though

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

you can also rent them at the equipment rental place.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Nothing's open... It's almost 11 pm
Power won't be back on until 6am according to bchydro and it went off at 5pm


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

free bump! 

someone with a generator help spit.fire


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

this is probably gonna sound stupid but....can you run an extension cord and use the van as a genny?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I've got 2 car batteries hooked up to my inverter which is hooked to the tank but it won't power the return pump or any of my other tanks although my bichirs will be fine as they can breath air, I'm just worried about my giant tank and bio cubes


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

So not stupid because that's pretty much what I'm doing ATM in a way


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

How many airstones do you have?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Lots but no way of getting power or air throughout my house to all my tanks, I've decided I'm going to be selling most of my tanks bit I'm gonna keep my 22long shrimp tank, my 300g saltwater and my 92 corner, partially because I have so many power outages and I can only power so many tanks off a generator/battery backup and partially because I'm trying to talk my wife into having a second kid... Hopefully my last (out of 5) car batteries is enough to keep my 300going till the power comes back on


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

How many tanks do u have going?


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey Tyler you get you power back ? i have a 400 watt inverter you can borrow


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I would get a roll of airline tubing and go to town fishing the lines through your home so they can easily be powered through one generator/ups location


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a generator you could borrow but sorry, I didn't see this thread till morning.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Claudia said:


> How many tanks do u have going?


Bedroom: 2 saltwater bio cubes, fluval spec, fluval edge, 22long shrimp tank, 46bowfront planted w/co2

Living room: 90g breeder reef in the process of shutting down, 300g, 92 bowfront

Laundry room: 3x 25g grow out/quarantine/breeding tank


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Scherb said:


> Hey Tyler you get you power back ? i have a 400 watt inverter you can borrow


Still no power, I'm running a 300w inverter ATM but I'm on my last battery, power should be back on in a few hours


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I have a generator you could borrow but sorry, I didn't see this thread till morning.


Thank you for replying anyways, power shouldn't be off for much longer and I don't think 4hrs is gonna make much of a difference after 20hrs


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

28hrs no power, all I lost in all of my systems was a big strawberry top snail


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Lucky man.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

wow, i live in hatzic and our power was only out for a couple hours. i guess we were lucky but even then i was worrying. glad you got away with only the one fatality.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Lucky man.


Very, I was quite concerned about my naso which was added to the tank 12 hours or so before the outage, but she seemed to do fine, I was very impressed with my mp40 tho, IMO it is what saved my tank


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I hope your fish all survive and everything goes back to normal soon.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

mp40? whazzat?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Vortech powerhead. Awesome. 


Sliver said:


> mp40? whazzat?


----------

